# Remington Model 700 - Massive Recall



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

http://www.cnbc.com/id/102236497

Recall on Remington 700 rifles.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I used to have several Remington 700.s till I watched Remington under fire you can watch it in utube.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Well I know of about 35 they won't be getting back.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Isn't this old news or is this a new one?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> Isn't this old news or is this a new one?


New. It was originally certain SN guns. From what I understand now it's every model 700.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Wharf Rat said:


> Isn't this old news or is this a new one?



New.....came out today. It's all over the Internet. 
Google 'Remington model 700 recall' for other sources.


----------



## 155SprtFsh (Oct 2, 2007)

If you had the Model 700 with X-Mark Pro Trigger and sent it off for repair and they stamped the magazine release with a punch mark.... here is the response from Remington. 

Good Morning,


The current recall does not include your firearms. They have already been inspected.

Thank you and best regards,
Remington Customer Services


----------

